# Fun target ideas



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I just started a new YouTube channel called Makery and Mischief and my lates video I posted may interest everyone. It is titled DIY slingshot targets that go boom. It's a 8 minute video with a couple different targets I use that can capture your shots. And how to make an exploding bullseye.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Oops for some reason the new video setting was private I just changed it so it's there for everyone to view.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

you have a great catch box --half a canoe . interesting moving target --------- good video


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

the video can also be found under the forums video library now. I didnt put it in the video mabey ill make a part 2 but tennis balls or a ping pong ball full of strike anywhere match heads make a fun target. half the time they will just go up in flames but the other half of the time they blow up . Be very carful thow they are very dangerous any rubbing of the match heads togeter while making or seting up can set it of and never use somting that will release shrapnel when it blowes. Never the less it is a grate thing to build for a fun target with freinds that dont shoot alot they wont want to stop shooting till they hit it and you may just get them hooked on slingshot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good video Zachary... I appreciate the kudos as well, Thanks!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the video and the squirrel target! Welcome to the forum!


----------

